# Brisbane, anyone?



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Anyone from Brissy want to meet up? I won't put any details down yet until we see how many ppl are seriously interested in this. Somewhere like South Bank, New Farm park, etc. seems nice to me, feel free to add somewhere else if you prefer it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am keen for sometime early December maybe. Not sure of my plans until the end of the year though but I am sure there is a sat or sun free in there somewhere!!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

If I am free I will be there. I have something on the 6/12. I am up for anything, I dont have a heap to share right now but I am happy to listen and try to help if it is a support group style. Or if it is social that would be fun too. 

Good post oneiros, way to get the ball rolling. 

Location: Anywhere around the city would be good. Prefer free parking and public transport near by so its cheaper for everyone. 

Depends where ppl are coming from. I am on the northside.


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

Count me in aswell just set the date : )


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i forgot this section of the forum existed, haha. yes, i'm interested. _really_ scared, but interested.


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok lets set it up

It would be great to just catch up with other SAD people.

Whats a good date and place for everyone?

December maybe, south bank or new farm?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think any date is fine for me. south bank is easier for me to get to.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to come, but I still feel like a bit of a stranger on this site and I'd be too scared. My brother works at new farm so I could probably get a ride there easy if I had the courage.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Come on scooby, I will go if you go? Does that help. 

I am shocking in any form of groups. But I am looking forward to this. Kinda facing my demon head on. You can all help

I know that everyones SA is saying avoid meeting people, but I really do think if you can build the courage to come that you will enjoy it. We all understand to some degree what is going on. 

And think about it. You wont be other only person sitting there dreading making small talk. Be a big circle of people feeling the same way. 

I hope everyone on SAS from brisbane can make it.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

On the 29th of November, this already established Brisbane SA support group will be meeting up at this Multicultural Development Building which is right next to Mater Hill Busway Station.

http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/

I might force myself to go to this one and just listen in.

This one is already fairly established so if we just all decided to go to this one it might be cool. OR we can just do our own thing but if we do our own thing it might be more awkward because there won't really be an MC of sorts who kind of gets the ball rolling and talking about SA stuff that might provoking us to start sharing.
I just envision this meetup to be someplace that I can just attend and just sit like a mute if I so desire and that wont be awkward because they dont expect people to talk unless they want to.

That is a support group which I think I need but I do want to make myself come to an exclusive SAS meetup as well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Phibes said:


> On the 29th of November, this already established Brisbane SA support group will be meeting up at this Multicultural Development Building which is right next to Mater Hill Busway Station.
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/
> 
> ...


^ i'm going to try and go to that.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok everyone : )

This is it! I propose we all meet THIS SUNDAY 29th at the meetup suggested by Phibes. That way its a safe environment that everybody can be comfortable with. Its perfect! I will do all the talking if nesesary and everybody can just listen. 

Whos in?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i'm in. :yes


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Alright that's tomorrow... what time is it? I can't get any info without joining the group


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I was there!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh I missed out, didn't really check this site much this weekend. Anyone else go?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

something came up so i didn't get to go. :b i'll definitely be at the next one, though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Can't say I am overly keen on a meet with heaps of other strangers not from here, would prefer if it was just the SAS peeps. Don't ask me why though..

Anyway hope it was fun!


----------



## Seth26 (Apr 5, 2009)

I didnt realise this was on til now. Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

ok we should organise another one for SAS... is before christmas too early for you guys? leaving it for a couple of weeks would give people time to realise it's on, and then more people might turn up 

How was the group meetup, Soya?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

before christmas is fine for me. 

..i have no life, haha. :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

What goes on at these gathering things? Are there planned events or whatever that go on, because I feel so weird when I follow a schedule. Don't know why, just so awkward for me.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

scooby said:


> What goes on at these gathering things? Are there planned events or whatever that go on, because I feel so weird when I follow a schedule. Don't know why, just so awkward for me.


that's a good question actually... i thought we would just sit around (or stand) chatting, but there could be events if anyone wants them. sometimes it's easier to break the ice while doing a group activity, and could make everyone feel a bit less awkward. all i can think of is going to a pool hall... anyone got some ideas for this? only if everyone would like it, of course.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I reckon something like bowling would be perfect because it gives you something to do and laugh about etc, perfect for breaking the ice and getting to know everyone instead of just kinda standing around twiddling your thumbs.

This sunday, bowling in the city. Deal.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Right so this sunday, 2pm at "strike bowling" in the wintergarden which is in queen street mall. Website is here: http://www.strikebowling.com.au/

Who is keen???


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Done, i'll be there!

If anyone on the south side wants a lift, I've got room for 1 in my old convertible


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds like a heap of fun. But I have my work christmas party on sunday 

Another day I will be keen. So make this a success and a regular thing. 

cheers


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe.


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

The meetup was ok oneiros only 4 other people there. All a bit older. 

It was ok, the guy who runs it is really good.

I think what we need is a social group which is a different type of support group a more practical one where we can hang out and have fun forget about things for a while.

What do you all think?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Read up Soya


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Soya said:


> I think what we need is a social group which is a different type of support group a more practical one where we can hang out and have fun forget about things for a while.
> 
> What do you all think?


Yup, couldn't agree more. I'd much prefer to hang out and have some fun than discuss my issues, but others may feel differently.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

..I think I'd feel a little intimidated going since I think I'd be the only female there. :b


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ..I think I'd feel a little intimidated going since I think I'd be the only female there. :b


Haha yeah. You're the only girl from Brisbane. It's a shame. Gender diversity is a good thing and I think I feel more comfortable around females.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I can always dress up....


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Well, I can always dress up....


Yes please! Hahaha. :b


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wouldn't it be great if we all wore dresses and put on makeup.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That would be a completely normal social event I am sure.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ospi said:


> That would be a completely normal social event I am sure.


That's why most people are s**t.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Does that mean I get to dress up as a guy? :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

<sigh>


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mind_games said:


> <sigh>


OOOUTTT, OUUUUUUUUUT :wife

I joke, comere :group


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> <sigh>


You're just jealous because you won't get to see me. :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You're just jealous because you won't get to see me. :b


 AND I won't get to see Ospi in drag. Double dissapointment.


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Has the meet-up already happened? How'd it go?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

cabos said:


> Has the meet-up already happened? How'd it go?


One has but it was not an organised SAS meet. We are having one this weekend bowling though! If you are in Brissy you are more than welcome.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

woot, are we cross dressing, im down for that


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

I dont know, im only interested if people want to be social and have fun.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Soya said:


> I dont know, im only interested if people want to be social and have fun.


I think they want to go bowling:



Ospi said:


> Right so this sunday, 2pm at "strike bowling" in the wintergarden which is in queen street mall. Website is here: http://www.strikebowling.com.au/
> 
> Who is keen???


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I think they want to go bowling:


Can you get out of here already? :b

Haha, I'm kidding.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> Can you get out of here already? :b


:blah I'll leave .. when there's peace in the Middle East! :b Ok, ok, I know when I'm not welcome.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so who's coming? I'm confused...

I'm happy to just hang out and have fun, haven't really discussed SA with anyone before so I'm not looking for a support group.  Plus I suck at bowling, so no-one can use the "I'll be the worst bowler" excuse for not coming!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

****, I told my parents I was going to a meet tomorrow and then they said "no, we told you weeks ago we were going to a bbq for (and family friends) christmas gathering.

So I will not be able to make it  And i leave Wed for a year also. ****ity **** ****

Sorry guys


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

alright looks like the meet's off, we'll have to organise another one sometime after chrissy, give people a bit more time.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

That sucks :\ Oh well, don't chuck out the dress you were gonna wear just yet Oneiros .


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mind Games, you should live in brisbane just so you can make it to the gathering. I am sure your welcome anyway. 

When someone organises something I will be there. Before christmas was a little bit of a crazy time to try to organise something. Early next year should be a little easier. 

I have been pretty booked up the past few weeks and it isnt stopping till after new years.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

So who is going to set a date. I am keen whenever. Prefer inner city or north side but really makes no difference to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah also keen, maybe mid feb sometime? I reckon meeting in the city would be the easiest but no idea what we would do. Bowling?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I prefer anything that's not North side. North Lakes specifically, do not want. :b Haha.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah that North Lakes Tavern is rubbish 

Bowling is cool. I will probably kick everyones ***. worded that wrong.. I will probably get my *** kicked by everyone.

Bowling in the city could be cool


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah I reckon something active like that would be best since at least for me it makes chatting and stuff easier and having a laugh etc, good to break the ice 

We can organise it for sooner as well, with the massive amount of work I have going on at the moment I will be free whenever.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Should get a show of hands and then set a date. shotgun not


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well what suits people, Friday evening, Sat during the day/night or Sun during the day?

Easy for me either way. Would people be keen on a couple of drinks afterwards as well or just leave it at bowling or wing it?

Weekend of the 30th Jan is good for me as a starting point.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Weekend of the 30 will probably work for me too. I Dont mind friday saturday or sunday.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The day time is preferable for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, I'm busy on Saturday and Sunday now and at night time as well. :b

...This doesn't ever happen to me. xD


----------



## Soya (Nov 8, 2009)

*Heres your chance*

Well Hullo Everybody, hope all is well.

I have an idea for a meetup

http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/

Jan 31 at 3:30pm be there!!!!!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Eh not sure I can do a massive meet like that, rather have a small one with people from here first but maybe that is just me. Anyway maybe it's better to organise a smaller one (if you are not going to the big one on the 31st) for say the 2nd week in Feb so people can organise themselves better? What about Sunday 21st Feb durign the day?


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah that's cool with me. am up for a few drinks afterwards as well.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well this sunday is the 21st. Anyone keen. Or are we all big talkers. I dont care what we do or where. But lets follow through. Everyone pick a date. and we will stick to it. For me sunday 21st is cool.  come one ppl


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

mma said:


> how about we meet up some place.like a theme park....for ex movieworld.......where nobody has to talk much...and we just start off by enjoying ourselves enjoying and eventually we talk and get to know each other.... idk it may sound childish but i reckon it wud be fun...or else come up with other ideas??/


Yeah why I suggested bowling, something which involves activity so it;s less awkward initially.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

only problem for me is that theme park would be pretty expensive for what it is. I like bowling or a movie and a drink afterwards. Sort of like a meet and mingle for 15 minutes then see a movie and then talk about stuff afterwards. Be like a SAS Brisbane first date night lol. 

But I still agree bowling is the best option. Even if you suck, you still enjoy it. Someone needs to get the party started. I am sure that after the first night it will be a lot easier to organise.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

lol whatever we do its gonna be awkward, who wants to come out clubbing with me


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Oneiros said:


> lol whatever we do its gonna be awkward, who wants to come out clubbing with me


haha, an sas clubbing night. Wow that would be interesting. I would if your serious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

eh I wouldn't, clubbing is my biggest fear.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Bowling it is. I doubt many people on here would go clubbing as a first meet. I really dont mind. I just want to meet a few of you. Just want someone else to organise it.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah i was just mucking around, clubbing would be weird. lets go bowling, and make berry pick the date so she cant make excuses about being busy or whatever.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Done. So who do we have. You, berry ospi and myself? anyone else in brisbane wanting to come. The more the merrier.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

There are few more brisbanites, phibes is one and the others who have posted here. Might send some PM's out.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd prefer the meet-up to be on a Saturday since public transport is crappy on Sundays.
SO, that leaves us with these dates for March: 6, 13, 20, 27. I'm pretty sure I'm free for all of them.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'd prefer the meet-up to be on a Saturday since public transport is crappy on Sundays.
> SO, that leaves us with these dates for March: 6, 13, 20, 27. I'm pretty sure I'm free for all of them.


Cool, So Strawberry is sorted. I am cool with any of those dates as well. I would probably prefer sooner like 6 or 13. but I dont mind.

Date: 6, 13, 20, 27
What: Bowling (assuming that is still the plan)
Where: Strike Bowling Brisbane (central for everyone, close to public transport)

These are just scratchings. So people come back with your preferred date and if you have another idea or location let us know. 

Thank you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'd prefer the 6th or 13th also. Preferably during the day time so my parents don't go crazy.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

6th March during the day at strike bowling sounds good to me!!

exciting.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm getting scared just thinking about this. :b


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

OK


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ok, 

Date: 6/3/10
Time: day
Where: strike bowling city
Lets start a roll call. 

I am in


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in if i remember


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

If I don't make it, start without me! 

Have fun!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm in also.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

cool. So we have 4... anyone else want to join us? Would love to see you all..


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm currently on the Sunshine Coast but I'd be willing to catch a train down. There's some other people I know that I might pay a visit to while I'm there and I just don't have many opportunities to meet people here.

So.... I'm in. D:


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

OMG pointy is coming. I don't believe it. :boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm outnumbered even more now. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I AM pretty good in heels....only need a wig...


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

And I dont mind showing a bit of leg 

So lady sasers. Anyone want to keep sj company. Flights will not be paid for if a local girl doesnt put up her hand. And you get to see the boys in skirts. Win Win if you ask me. So much to do so little time. wax, nails hair. Better start now.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Free ride in a convertible for any ladies who want to come. Get in fast before it's booked out, only 1 seat left.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

And if that offer doesn't allure you...


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Your car does not turn me on. :b


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Your car does not turn me on. :b


That's what they all say, until I drive past and leave them unconscious from the petrol fumes.

Plus it's not for you anyway, the ad was directed at LADIES... KTHXBAI


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BUMP.

Everyone, COME. Ignore Oneiros. I will have him dead and in a bag before anyone else arrives.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

lol. I would offer my back seat on my bike but I doubt any girl would like that, especially when there is an rx7 convertible on offer.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would take the back seat on a bike!!!!!

But I am arriving in style.....Train!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

The bus sounds more comfortable than both, you know, sitting next to some smelly old man that keeps staring at you, crying babies, teenagers playing their rap music..awesome.


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

tell me all the good details! i wish i was there


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> BUMP.
> 
> Everyone, COME. Ignore Oneiros. I will have him dead and in a bag before anyone else arrives.


I think it's time you used your l33t st4lk3r sk1llz to find more people to come.

But if you kill me, who will drive the ladies to the ball then?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> The bus sounds more comfortable than both, you know, sitting next to some smelly old man that keeps staring at you, crying babies, teenagers playing their rap music..awesome.


Oh wow, you make that bus sound mighty tempting. Damn I have to use my own transport to get it. God I hate riding... free parking in the city.

But seriously I am really looking forward to saturday. Getting close.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Now that we have a few people interested. What time does everyone want? I am happy with whatever I am guess it will be somewhere around lunch time. So some say a time and we can all agree.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I think we will need to book and also decide how many games we are playing. 2 games is $32. I say we meet about 11, play then go have something to eat.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah 11 sounds good. $32 omg I may need to sell a kidney first. Hope they can rip it out in time for me to make it by 11. 

I played 3 games at amc a month ago for $24 and that included a hotdog and drink.

Anyway. So it looks like 11 unless anyone objects. And anyone keen to eat after can continue on. I would be up for some food


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You can't get a discount or anything with a certain number of people? :b


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep 11 suits, I'm up for a feed afterwards as well


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Reverse Harem?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

(Leave out the part in that definition where everyone is attracted to me and it fits perfectly :b)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

haha, and yet your still riding the bus in. Something just doesnt sound right


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds fun, unfortunately I'm too poor and cowardly right now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well if it all goes well then i am sure we will have more!! So no pressure.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> You can't get a discount or anything with a certain number of people? :b


Kids discount for you perhaps strawberry? :b Matty or whoever else looks the oldest can say you are their little sister  :duck.

[edit: however your little lie will be found out when they find you swigging vodka in the loo]


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

boo well im broke so can't play any games, i'll still come along and annoy berry though.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

One we got your back :wink. 

Count down is on. Saturday is nearly here. Hope no one gets cold feet.


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

I hope you guys have a good time.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

MY HAREM WAS NOT COMPLETE.

How could this happen?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> MY HAREM WAS NOT COMPLETE.
> 
> How could this happen?


We need a report!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I could see the disappointment on your face. haha One is in Trouble. 

I had fun, thanks everyone which came


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

mind_games said:


> We need a report!


Agreed!


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

how was the meet guys? sorry i couldn't come, had to work all day.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a good time. It's nice to see that people here are more than just lines of text on my computer screen.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, lets discuss the 'gathering' we came, we met, we bowled, we ate, we departed ways. End of story. 

Nah, we met and we attempted to bowl (I personally think we should have had bumpers, but I was a little too afraid to say it. I love bowling with bumpers, being a bit of a tool . Then we had lunch in the near by food court and had a really good talk. Was fun. Like chat but in real life, crazy hey lol. It was nice to meet everyone and it was nice to put some faces to the ppl. Next time I think will be a little easier. a little less scary. 

Any further questions can be directed to my manager.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Word on the street is that there is a gathering in brisbane and everyones invited. Even you mind games :wink. So we are looking for ideas anything and everything. Remember we are on a sas forum so no strip clubs, no night clubs. Nothing too scary. 

We have had word of a movie which I may have mentioned and someone else agreed on. I havent see one in... forever. So whoever wants to take me on a date all it will cost you is 2 tickets and a large popcorn and frozen coke... and whatever you want. 

Back on track. Who is interested in a meet probably in a month or so. And what do people want to do. Pretty open to anything and the more the better. 

Discuss


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I attempted to bowl, everyone else was pretty good. xD


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Woah, I'm envious that all you brisbanites have had a meetup already, there still hasn't been one for Melbourne... even though it was attempted several times? |D


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe you need one of us to organise it lol. it took us a couple of attempts. Just need to get some interest then set a date. good luck with yours


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

You guys take any pictures?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

cameras are evil. I dont mind but I am not sure if other people would want photos taken of them


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Aw.. I like seeing them, I think it's very motivating  (though I hide when cameras are around myself )


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

they are but like I said not everyones cup of tea and I would just rather not make anyone uncomfortable. I for one hate pictures of me. but I am ok with them being taken to some degree. Maybe next time if people want them


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I'm very sorry I missed the last meet-up – sounded like everyone had a blast. I'd love to meet other SAS'ers, so long as you guys don't mind someone who barely talks and finds eye contact impossible.

On that note, I'm open for a movie outing!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Don't worry, I'm the same and no one minded. :b


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

^ Awesome. Judging from your posts here, I think you're a more outgoing girl than you give yourself credit for. *looks to the left* Hey, waitaminute ... :b

Is anyone part of this group? http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/ Apparently they have a meeting today - would be interesting to hear peoples' experiences.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I was be too scared to go on a big SA group meet like that, I prefer the smaller group I guess.

Anyway I am keen again whenever people are, don't mind what we do, movie would be good!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

cabos said:


> ^ Awesome. Judging from your posts here, I think you're a more outgoing girl than you give yourself credit for. *looks to the left* Hey, waitaminute ... :b
> 
> Is anyone part of this group? http://www.meetup.com/Overcoming-Anxiety/ Apparently they have a meeting today - would be interesting to hear peoples' experiences.


I went to a meeting last month. I kind of died of boredom, guess it isn't really my thing. :b



Ospi said:


> I think I was be too scared to go on a big SA group meet like that, I prefer the smaller group I guess.
> 
> Anyway I am keen again whenever people are, don't mind what we do, movie would be good!


When I went it was..4-5 people? It's not big at all. It's an SA group, after all.


----------



## Array (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to come to the next one! Please explain how it all works?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey Array, 
Basically, we all talk about wanting to do it for months and then all of a sudden someone decides to be proactive and set a date and the ball just rolls from there. We are pretty disorganised. But We should have another one soon. 

So lets try to kick start things. 

Who is keen on meeting on the weekend of the 1/2 or 8/8 of May. 

I think ideas which have been discussed are... Movies and food, um I dont remember if anything else was brought up. So we are after ideas too unless everyone is happy with movie and food. Which again would be the city I believe. 

So who is keen? 

ME!
Anyone else


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd be okay with the 1st of May. 8/9 is the weekend after my birthday and I don't know if something will happen then, hopefully not.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll come this time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^Actually, people who have been temp banned aren't invited. :b


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Dont beat around the bush. Oneiros.. your not invited. lol :wink


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

ok fine


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1st of may should be ok for me, don't care what we do.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1st of May then?


----------



## Array (Apr 12, 2010)

1st of may it is =)


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

ok cool, i better bring some full body armour to protect myself from berry's rage


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^

Is everyone still okay with the movies + lunch idea? If so, someone else other that myself can suggest a movie since I don't have a clue. :b


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> ^
> 
> Is everyone still okay with the movies + lunch idea? If so, someone else other that myself can suggest a movie since I don't have a clue. :b


What cinema are you guys meeting at?

Here's a good list to check out:
http://www.eventcinemas.com.au/movies


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I want to see something funny, kickass?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

omg jealous


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

Ospi said:


> I want to see something funny, kickass?


Yeah, heard good things about that. Consider that a second vote


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am happy to see anything.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm also happy to see anything.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Couldn't find "anything" on the current movies list, so I'm afraid we can't see that one chaps and chapettes.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

where are we going? south bank cinema is pretty cool


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

omg lets see the book of eli, that looks awesome.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'd prefer South Bank since it's cheaper. The one in the city is way overpriced.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmm, the movie times for South Bank only show today and tomorrow. I refuse to go to the city one because it's too expensive for a movie that looks so stupid.

Would people be fine with the exact time not being known until the day before?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm actually considering coming afterwards since movies make me too anxious.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

boo berry, boo.

Well if going to see a movie is too much of a hassle we can always just wonder around the city or something (grab a citycat across the river and grab lunch?) iono.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This still on or we giving it a miss?


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

whoops i thought it was next weekend


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey, I happen to be from the Northside. Be nice and conveniant if something was organised this side of town. I really wouldn't have problem if I had to use public transport though.

There never really seems to be much in the way of group activities for members of this forum. Maybe there needs to be some sort of events organiser in Brisbane. I know time and money would be an issue.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

Colhad75 said:


> Hey, I happen to be from the Northside. Be nice and conveniant if something was organised this side of town. I really wouldn't have problem if I had to use public transport though.
> 
> There never really seems to be much in the way of group activities for members of this forum. Maybe there needs to be some sort of events organiser in Brisbane. I know time and money would be an issue.


i vote berry as events organiser, all in favour?


----------

